# Alsa?

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Also, ich will alsa benutzen, habe im kernel nur sound-support aktiviert, sonst nix (natürlich noch andere settings  :Smile: ) leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich alsa nun aktiviere  :Sad: 

diese soundkrte hab ich: Via AC`97 Audiocontroller

mfg codi

/e: sorry, hab was vergessen, ist zwar eher off-topic, aber egal:

ich installier mein system mit dem stage3 tarball, kann ich dann die use-flags und so noch ändern? oder läuft das sys dann nimmer?

und, welche flags sollte ich benutzen? hab nen AMD-Duron 800mhz

mfg codi  :Smile: 

----------

## koba

in dem desktop config guide  ist das exemplarisch, unter punkt 3, für eine sblive karte beschrieben.

ist recht einfach auf andere karten zu übertragen, da du nur die module austauschen musst.

wenn du das forum nach deinen soundchip/karte durchsuchst, wirst du mitsicherheit jemanden finden der das schon erfolgreich installiert hat.

koba

----------

## koba

die use flags beeinflussen alles was kompiliert wird, also alles was du installierst und noch gebaut werden muss.

gruss koba

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

kann ich die use flags denn hinterher noch verändern?

oder müssen das immer die gleichen sein, wegen kompatiblität oder so?

mfg codi

----------

## koba

ja sicher kannst du die flags hinterher noch verändern, das ist sinn und zweck dieser flags.

wenn du z.b. ein serversystem baust, dann brauchst du kein X,kde,gnome usw.

deine use flag würde dann evtl so ausschauen :

USE="-X -kde -gnome" 

wie sich dein USE Flag auswirkt kannst du sehen, wenn du ein emerge --pretend machst je nachdem was du durch die USE flag hinzufügst oder entfernst werden mehr oder weniger programme/libs gebaut und installiert.

ein gutes beispiel dafür war/ist (ich glaube das wurde mittlerweile geändert), der midnight commander der in gnome-extra/mc zu finden ist.

der will immer XFree86 und gnome mitinstallieren obwohl es auch ohne geht, wenn du aber explizit angibst ohne X und gnome zu kompilieren (USE="-X -gnome") wird das auch nicht mehr berücksichtigt und nur der midnight commander gebaut (evtl. wird nocht libgpm für die maussteuerung mit gebaut).

ergo: die useflag steuert was mit welcher unterstützung kompiliert wird.

das ganze nochmal in ausführlich und englisch

gruss koba

----------

## Netjet

Oder das gleiche nur in Deutsch  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/use-howto.html

----------

## atze

Und was machen, wenn die Module nicht da sind?

Ich habe mir ALSA emergt aber das module snd_ac97_clock ist nicht da! Was soll ich nun machen?

Mfg

Atzes

----------

## Rikyu

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, das vom Guide genannte Verzeichnis existiert bei mir gar nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

Und ein modprobe bringt auch nur fehler, und Alsa habe ich schon mindestens 5 mal geemerged.

Ich bin etwas ratlos   :Question: 

----------

## Beforegod

ihr müsst mal schauen wohin /usr/src/linux führt

denn danach wird alsa kompiliert.

zeigt dies auf den falschen Kernel, so wird es im falschen zweig kompiliert

----------

## Rikyu

Ich hab nur ein einzigen Kernel drin und bin schon dem realen weg gefolgt und dem über den link.

----------

## HyperCube

Also ich hab noch meine Soundkarte bei dem Eintrag im menuconfig aktiviert. Kann es sein, das du noch die Via Codecs aktivieren musst? Kann natürlich sein, das die für ne andere Karte gedacht sind aber Nvidia hat ja auch nur einen Treiber für alle Katen.

Das ist ein heißer Tip, aber meine Hand leg ich dafür nicht ins Feuer.   :Wink: 

-jf-

----------

## Rikyu

hm sollte ich vielleicht noch mal probieren, also noch mal den Kernel compilieren, wird langsam zum Sport hier  :Smile: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute!

Damit Ihr die ALSA-Module bekommt, müsst Ihr das Paket "alsa-driver"

installieren.

emerge alsa-driver

Dann habt Ihr die Module in /lib/modules/... uswusf.

Aber vorsicht! Mit jedem neukompilieren des Kernels werden diese

Modul-Dateien wieder gelöscht, also immer nach einem Neukompilieren

alsa-lib neuinstallieren.

----------

